# Straight Authors



## MrKovu (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of good furry books/comics written by straight authors?

I don't have a problem with gay authors, I recently read Thousand Leaves by Kevin Frane. XD


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

What does it matter what orientation the author has now


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> What does it matter what orientation the author has now



It doesn't bother me much, just not into the whole...male/male thing, you know?


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> It doesn't bother me much, just not into the whole...male/male thing, you know?



So you want straight characters then, not straight authors


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 19, 2010)

This thread is lulz.

But yeah.
Just don't look for same-sex stories.
A good straight story could be written by someone who's gay/lesbian/wthver.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

I smell homophobia. Naw, I'm kidding, seriously.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Does the stuff I've written (which I've yet to get round to finishing) count? Because I'm ALMOST straight.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 27, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does the stuff I've written (which I've yet to get round to finishing) count? Because I'm ALMOST straight.


 
would like to see it, but your almost straight? elabourate


----------



## Vriska (Mar 27, 2010)

If I were to write anything, It wouldn't count.


----------



## duroc (Mar 28, 2010)

You can check out poetigress, wirewolf, and foozzzball, though I'm not sure of their specific sexual orientations(not everyone feels the need to advertise).  But I'm guessing that you're looking for stories with straight characters.  If you're looking for specific stories, you can have a look at these:

*"Dog Days" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/735756/


*"Fate Also Smiles" by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/500446
This story has erotica.

*"Not Divorced" by foozzzball*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2149789
Again, this story has erotica.

You can also check out the recommended reading thread.


----------

